# 4 Wheel Brake Job on 2012 JEEP JK toad



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

ALL,
Come along & look over my shoulder as I reshod my JK.
I made a video to share :

[ame]https://youtu.be/5ZyDi6QKj8w[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

